# Royalty Cinema, Birmingham Jan 2017



## mookster (Jan 24, 2017)

The Royalty had been a bugbear of mine ever since I failed it a couple of years back, I'd wanted to give it another shot but never been in the right place at the right time. With the news that the annoying car wash people had vacated their plot for good though I thought it was high time I swung by again. So heading home me and my mate made a very worthwhile detour.

I had heard it was sealed again not long after someone else had been recently so really I wasn't holding out much hope but it turned out to be way easier than I expected - although depending how often the building is checked I don't expect it to stay that way for long!



> The Royalty Cinema was opened on 20th October 1930 with Maurice Chevalier in "The Love Parade". It was built for and operated by the local independent Selly Oak Pictures Ltd.
> 
> The Royalty Cinema was taken over by the Associated British Cinemas(ABC) chain in March 1935. ABC closed the cinema on 2nd November 1963 with Cliff Robertson in "P.T.109". It was converted into an Alpha Bingo Club (operated by ABC) and later a Mecca Bingo Club. In 2010 it was operating as a Gala Bingo Club. It closed around 2012.
> 
> In the summer of 2011, the Royalty Cinema was designated a Grade II Listed building by English Heritage.



The outside of the building away from the street is extremely weird, all assymetrical angles and curves and odd pointy-out bits that look like they've been tacked on with no thought to the look apart from the beautiful frontage. I don't explore many cinemas or theatres as they aren't really my main area of interest but it was a great feeling to cross this one off the list at last.



































































Thanks for looking, more here https://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/albums/72157675830127784 ​


----------



## smiler (Jan 24, 2017)

That'll take a bit of bettering Mook, sympathetically photographed, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 24, 2017)

So glad you got here mate..I think you are right it opens shuts loads


----------



## Dam_01 (Jan 24, 2017)

Some glimpses of brilliant Deco Detailing there.
Love the round stair ends in no.7 and that circular window in no.9 

Good to see that there are plans for it back into a similar use.


----------



## The Wombat (Jan 27, 2017)

Awesome stuff mate.
Would love to look round here one day.
Some friends of mine had a bad experience here a few years back


----------



## HughieD (Jan 28, 2017)

You did a top job on that deco gem Mook.


----------

